# Mini Alpines or Mini Nubians?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

We are considering getting some Miniature Nubians or Miniature Alpines in addition to our Nigerian Dwarves. Does anyone have experience with either of these breeds? Preferance to one or the other? Having a hard time deciding which breed to go with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't seen mini Alpines mentioned much but there are several folks with mini Nubians on here - hopefully they will see this! I avoid Nubians due to their talkative nature


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

I recently started breeding Mini-Alpines but I've had at least one as a milker for the last 3 years. What would you like to know about them? Maybe I can help.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Our family has decided to raise Nigerian Dwarves (as originally planned) thanks for the offers of help though! Gotta love this forum


----------

